# What traits encourage your prejudice and why?



## GS 281 (Mar 13, 2016)

Most people hold prejudicial views toward others based on some physical or philosophical trait. What is yours and why?


----------



## Vorhtbame (Mar 23, 2016)

I assume that people are mostly stupid.  My trait of always being right reinforces this.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Mar 23, 2016)

I am not prejudiced


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 7, 2016)

Fear of the unknown?


----------



## Joan Nyan (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm prejudiced against Muslims.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 7, 2016)

Jon-Kacho said:


> I'm prejudiced against Muslims.





> Full Definition of prejudice
> 1
> :  injury or damage resulting from some judgment or action of another in disregard of one's rights; especially :  detriment to one's legal rights or claims
> 2
> ...


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 8, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> Most people hold prejudicial views toward others based on some physical or philosophical trait. What is yours and why?



I don't have any really specific ones but sometimes I just look at someone and hate them on sight.  I've never been wrong about this or come to like them.  Anyone who does this to me has always turned out to be an utterly unredeemable bastard so I've learned to trust it.

Also if my cat doesn't like you, I don't trust you either.


----------



## norrington (Apr 8, 2016)

the roots of my prejudices: 

White dudes shooting up schools and churches
guys making rape-y comments + talking about women as more object than men are
white people dropping the n-bomb in 'how many niggers' jokes behind closed doors 
cops shooting unarmed citizens


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Apr 9, 2016)

It's impossible not to be prejudiced, so don't try.
The secret is to hate all races, cultures, and creeds equally.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 9, 2016)

The Lizard Queen said:


> It's impossible not to be prejudiced, so don't try.


Replace "be prejudiced" with "shit your pants".


----------



## QI 541 (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm prejudiced towards black people because they keep stealing my bikes.


----------



## Too Many Crooks (Apr 10, 2016)

I hate arrogant people who think they're above it all; they think they're so much better than everybody else. They claim to be more intelligent, more aware than "the sheep". No you aren't. Fuck off.


----------



## DankMemes (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm prejudiced against those who don't like dank memes.


----------



## JU 199 (Apr 10, 2016)

The Lizard Queen said:


> The secret is to hate all races, cultures, and creeds equally.



Yeah maybe but that just turns you into a petulant shit.

It's best to deal with people on a person-by-person basis.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Apr 11, 2016)

When I see someone with a green or purple name, I just assume they're retarded. I know it's wrong to be prejudiced like that but I've never been wrong about it.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 11, 2016)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> A chunk of them are, but sadly the non-white ones can be pretty vicious.


Sadly the POC SJWs make me distrustful of POCs in general becauss POC SJWs don't have aposematism like white SJWs. I have great respect for conservatives from all cultures and I have respect for the cultures themselves but I have trouble distinguishing between legitimate members of the culture who wish to share their worldviews and anti white SJWs who are completely westernized and just want to watch the world burn at first glance


----------



## norrington (Apr 11, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> POC SJWs don't have aposematism like white SJWs.


What does this mean?


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 11, 2016)

norrington said:


> What does this mean?


It means that in general white SJWs have weird coloured hair but POC SJWs tend to have normal hair more often
(aposematism is warning colours)


----------



## Too Many Crooks (Apr 12, 2016)

Doc Cassidy said:


> When I see someone with a green or purple name, I just assume they're retarded. I know it's wrong to be prejudiced like that but I've never been wrong about it.



What do you mean by "green or purple name?"


----------



## norrington (Apr 12, 2016)

Too Many Crooks said:


> What do you mean by "green or purple name?"


mods/managers/staff


----------



## RepQuest (Apr 12, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> It means that in general white SJWs have weird coloured hair but POC SJWs tend to have normal hair more often
> (aposematism is warning colours)


Trigger warning coloration.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 12, 2016)

RepQuest said:


> Trigger warning coloration.



Obligatory explanatory infographic.


----------



## Too Many Crooks (Apr 13, 2016)

norrington said:


> mods/managers/staff



Oh. I see.


----------



## Admiral Piett (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm going to sound like a cunt, but people with special needs. Particularly people with down syndrome and cerebral palsy, I find them gross and icky. I mean, I'll talk to them if I have to, but I keep the conversation brief and to the point. With karma I'll probably end up with a down syndrome baby with palsy and :autism:.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Apr 14, 2016)

I am prejudiced against liberals.


----------



## DuskEngine (Apr 14, 2016)

i hate normies


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Apr 14, 2016)

The morbidly obese. I find them repulsive and it always immediately colors how I view that person.

Not necessarily chubby or fat people, but people so fat that they struggle to breathe just sitting in a chair.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 14, 2016)

Jon-Kacho said:


> I am prejudiced against liberals.


It is only a prejudice if it is an irrational fear. Rational fears don't count


----------



## Too Many Crooks (Apr 15, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> I don't have any really specific ones but sometimes I just look at someone and hate them on sight.  I've never been wrong about this or come to like them.  Anyone who does this to me has always turned out to be an utterly unredeemable bastard so I've learned to trust it.
> 
> Also if my cat doesn't like you, I don't trust you either.



I also have that visceral reaction sometimes. 
But I also get a feeling where I can tell if someone is a genuinely nice person, too. 

Experiencing the latter is far more preferable.


----------



## Magnum Dong (May 13, 2016)

I feel like an asshole, but anyone with a speech impediment or with any respiratory problem that makes their voice sound strained. The thing is that I've got a case of the 'tism that makes understanding speech very difficult, plus sensory issues, so every interaction with these people is like this:
them: [talks to me in the scratchiest, least clear voice i've ever heard]
me: what
them: [repeats self, louder but not clearer because they had to exert more force to speak so their voice is scratchier and more painful to listen to]
me: [after a long pause, unsure whether it's worth it to know what they wanted to say if it means listening to that nails-on-a-chalkboard voice again] ...what​I also feel fairly uneasy around terminally ill people, though that's probably less prejudice and more just me being viscerally uncomfortable with the aura of looming death they give off


----------



## Ariel (May 13, 2016)

Faux intellectuals, hipsters & flashy chinese.


----------



## Fallensaint (May 13, 2016)

Must.. not... say... skin colour.


----------



## Polexia Aphrodisia (May 13, 2016)

People who insist on having unnecessary special accommodations made for them. People who let their children run wild in public spaces. People who need to draw as much attention to themselves as possible.
EDIT: I'm also not the biggest fan of overweight people, especially those who constantly talk about it and expect praise for things like getting a salad or wearing clothing that shows some part of their body that they're insecure about.


----------



## Pikimon (May 13, 2016)

Fat homeless people and the homeless in general are gross to me. I spray the hose on them when they pass by my property. 

One time they tried breaking into the lot where I grow vegetables, so I put up a fence.

Then they started swiping vegetables by sticking their arms through the fence, so I sprayed the plants with fox urine (also doubles as a deterrent to aphids).

They doubled back by wiping the vegetables and fruit off.

At this point I was done, so I planted rhubarb along the fence while saying it was kale.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 13, 2016)

Pikimon said:


> Fat homeless people and the homeless in general are gross to me. I spray the hose on them when they pass by my property.
> 
> One time they tried breaking into the lot where I grow vegetables, so I put up a fence.
> 
> ...


Plant giant hogweed if you really want to deter them. Just touching it is enough to cause chemical burns


----------



## DatBepisTho (May 13, 2016)

I am a shitty human being that sort of just allows minor annoyances to become a major clusterfuck of bias... college has helped me tone it down, but I'd have to say willful mistreatment of others and animals "for the lulz" or "because I can."
Dog-lovers who think their animal can do no wrong even when it has ripped a bloody chunk out of someone's pet/someone. Oh, and panhandlers/e-beggars who make more money in an hour than I make in an entire week.



AnOminous said:


> Also if my cat doesn't like you, I don't trust you either.


 Mine hates everyone, what do??


----------



## Ariel (May 13, 2016)

Pikimon said:


> Fat homeless people and the homeless in general are gross to me. I spray the hose on them when they pass by my property.
> 
> One time they tried breaking into the lot where I grow vegetables, so I put up a fence.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need to plant some chillies so you can make DIY capsicum spray.


----------



## OtterParty (May 13, 2016)

Ariel said:


> Faux intellectuals, hipsters & flashy chinese.





Spoiler: tw: your triggers








































Pikimon said:


> At this point I was done, so I planted rhubarb along the fence while saying it was kale.




Took me a minute to remember what rhubarb leaves do but now that I've figured it out I changed my "feels" rating to "winner"


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 14, 2016)

Half the time I see news about a teenager doing something stupid and dying I look at their social media pics and they look so obnoxious that I really don't care about their death


----------



## Pikimon (May 14, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> Plant giant hogweed if you really want to deter them. Just touching it is enough to cause chemical burns





Ariel said:


> Sounds like you need to plant some chillies so you can make DIY capsicum spray.



Rhubarb is poisonous.


----------



## DuskEngine (May 14, 2016)

DatBepisTho said:


> I'd have to say willful mistreatment of others..."for the lulz" or "because I can."


why exactly are you on this website


----------



## Ariel (May 14, 2016)

Pikimon said:


> Rhubarb is poisonous.


But the results won't be instant, but capsicum spray is instant:


----------



## DatBepisTho (May 14, 2016)

DuskEngine said:


> why exactly are you on this website


 it doesn't count when they have it coming.
Lolcows are abomination manimals; lolcow tipping (see: trolling) is a-okay. 
It's not as harmful as, say going into their house and microwaving the family pet alive, despite the fact that they act like it is.

And like I said I'm a shitty human being so as soon as I figured out the rhubarb as kale to deter veggie theft I had a good laugh. (I hope that makes a little more sense.)


----------



## IV 445 (May 15, 2016)

Hmm just thinking about it, I don't think I have prejudices. A prejudice is something that's bad. I understand positive and negative characteristics of groups of people. That's not bad, that's knowledge. And I often make decisions based on that knowledge, which is educated choice.


----------



## vertexwindi (May 15, 2016)

DatBepisTho said:


> Dog-lovers who think their animal can do no wrong even when it has ripped a bloody chunk out of someone's pet/someone.


One time a dog nearly ripped my eye out.

The owner of the dog, a friend of my mum, claimed to have put it down afterwards, but the next time we visited her it was still alive. She apparently couldn't go through with actually putting it down despite the fact that I had to undergo surgery and wear an eye-patch for some weeks because of her dog's little episode.

Fuck those people.


----------



## knifetruck (May 15, 2016)

Republicans. Literally any trait that correlates to being a Republican. If anyone mentions they're heavily right-wing I dismiss any political conversation; that shit gets old, fast. 

The reason for this being someone I was beginning to consider a friend called me a baby murderer and a horrible person when I mentioned I was in favor of abortions, regardless of the reason. When I brought up rape babies, she dismissed it like it was some faux pas.


----------



## Magnum Dong (May 15, 2016)

PolexiaAphrodisia said:


> People who let their children run wild in public spaces.


^especially when their brats do something stupid or hurt themselves and the parent blames _you_ like "Why did nobody tell me what he was doing?!" like... alternatively, try being an attentive fucking parent from the get-go instead of putting the onus on others.

Related, people who are unresponsive when their infant cries in public. Regardless of what background they appear to have, if I hear an upset baby and see the parent just going about their business and ignoring the child, I immediately just assume they're a bad person.


----------



## vertexwindi (May 15, 2016)

knifetruck said:


> Republicans. Literally any trait that correlates to being a Republican. If anyone mentions they're heavily right-wing I dismiss any political conversation; that shit gets old, fast.
> 
> The reason for this being someone I was beginning to consider a friend called me a baby murderer and a horrible person when I mentioned I was in favor of abortions, regardless of the reason. When I brought up rape babies, she dismissed it like it was some faux pas.


yeah I hate people who disagree with my political beliefs too


----------



## Joan Nyan (May 15, 2016)

I'm prejudiced against anyone who doesn't support Trump because they're clearly either mentally ill or a criminal. Some Republicans who supported other candidates might be okay but Democrats are a lost cause.


----------



## Magnum Dong (May 15, 2016)

knifetruck said:


> Republicans. Literally any trait that correlates to being a Republican. If anyone mentions they're heavily right-wing I dismiss any political conversation; that shit gets old, fast.
> 
> The reason for this being someone I was beginning to consider a friend called me a baby murderer and a horrible person when I mentioned I was in favor of abortions, regardless of the reason. When I brought up rape babies, she dismissed it like it was some faux pas.


Depending on the belief I can tolerate and even understand conservatives even though I disagree with them, but militant pro-lifers set me on edge as well.

Cause most of em I've encountered are also anti-WIC (a US program which gives low-income women w/young kids food and healthcare), anti-food stamps/govt. assistance, and don't give a shit about issues regarding education or foster care or child abuse legislature or other things which affect children. So it's clear they have no qualms about babies being born into environments which are ill-suited for them, which on a fundamental level isn't pro-"life" at all.

Nothing against pro-lifers whose other political opinions are modeled in some way on "how to improve life for kids" though. It's just that the hypocrites in the bunch, the ones who value a fetus's "life" more than they value a living child's, really ruffle my feathers.


----------



## Male Idiot (May 15, 2016)

I do my best to find faults in everybody. But worry not for the sake of fairness, I do it when I look in the mirror too.

Mind, I'm extremely wary of extremists, be they SJW, westboro or the "religion of peace" type. These guys don't respond to logical reasoning at all, so I think I'm justified in being extra wary of them.


----------



## AnOminous (May 15, 2016)

vertexwindi said:


> yeah I hate people who disagree with my political beliefs too



My political opinions are absolutely correct, and anyone who disagrees with me about anything should be immediately executed.



Male Idiot said:


> Mind, I'm extremely wary of extremists, be they SJW, westboro or the "religion of peace" type. These guys don't respond to logical reasoning at all, so I think I'm justified in being extra wary of them.



DEATH TO ALL EXTREMISTS!


----------



## on a serious note (May 15, 2016)

I'm prejudiced against the really vocal pro life group in my area. Reason: they took a photo of my friend going into a planned parenthood clinic (she doesn't do anything abortion like whatsoever, she ironically works with maternal health) and put it on a website with her information, along with a zillion other people. They put up pictures of miscarriages at a local festival that I had to stare at while eating a souvlaki. So, literally everyone who is affiliated with that group can go fuck themselves.


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (May 16, 2016)

here's the shortlist of the people I hate:
Jews
Blacks
Muzzies
Trannies
Normies
Commies/Liberals/Cuckservatives
Self-hating whites
Non-traditionalist Catholics (followers of the heretic Jorge Bergoglio)
Atheists
Fats

if you aren't on the list then I'm probably a-ok with you.


----------



## FuckBitchesGetRiches (Aug 12, 2016)

Admiral Piett said:


> I'm going to sound like a cunt, but people with special needs. Particularly people with down syndrome and cerebral palsy, I find them gross and icky. I mean, I'll talk to them if I have to, but I keep the conversation brief and to the point. With karma I'll probably end up with a down syndrome baby with palsy and :autism:.




Based on my experiences, I wouldn't say you're a cunt. My issue with people like that is how unpredictable some of them can be, and they get their behavior excused because "they can't help it" even when that's not necessarily true. It's also hard to be understanding to people who think anyone being nice to them is a sexual invitation of some kind.


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 12, 2016)

Stifleism.

I understand some people go on too much about what they care about, others sink too much into things but, if a person wants/likes/spends on X as long as it's not hurting them or you let it go. I know this is really vague and in a lot of cases debatable, like should you lean on a friend to quit smoking?

I mean those people who stomp on any little thing, if a friend was to say I want to join a soft ball team on weekends. And the person goes out of there way to point they won't be best on team because they aren't in shape. Just why? They aren't roiding up quiting their job trying to go pro they want a happy Saturday and even if you don't like sports you should be supportive. 

It's a grey area but the line is dark from just shitting on people's hopes vs concern. Anyone crossing that line, esp to kids is never going to win my respect.


----------



## Picklepower (Aug 12, 2016)

I think it is a part of group mentality, most people have some bias for their own group whether they admit it or not. The fact that people mostly have friends of their own race, leads them to see their own as the norm. Which leads to stereotypes which are exaggerations, of a groups habits. That doesn't mean no one can ever have friends of other races obviously, the key is not to get hung up on stereotypes, and judge people as individuals instead.

I seem to have miss read the title I didn't see the "your" part, but I think my answer still fits, sometimes I have bias unintentionally. but like I said judge individuals as individuals. And when it comes to muslims remember, their is nothing wrong with not liking a religion, but make sure your not like, freaking the fuck out, whenever you see a woman wearing a hijab at the mall, or whatever.


----------



## polonium (Aug 12, 2016)

I think fat people are lazy and have poor self-discipline so whenever I see a fat person I just assume they're incompetent


----------



## Beaniebon (Aug 13, 2016)

Clinton supporters. Especially when they start that a vote for a third party is a wasted vote/a vote for Trump/you're literally going to get us all killed by not voting for Hillary!!!!

Don't blame me if that bitch fails to gain enough popularity to win.


----------



## pickledance (Aug 13, 2016)

White people in dreads (not cause of any kind of claim of appropriation, just cause it tends to look gay), fat chicks with septum piercings and anyone who wears a utility kilt. All of them project a "i'm trying to be cool, look at me being cool" edgelord feel to me.


----------



## vertexwindi (Aug 13, 2016)

polonium said:


> I think fat people are lazy and have poor self-discipline so whenever I see a fat person I just assume they're incompetent


I've never met a fat person who didn't have poor self-discipline

I'm sure they exist, but so far I haven't found them


----------



## polonium (Aug 13, 2016)

vertexwindi said:


> I've never met a fat person who didn't have poor self-discipline
> 
> I'm sure they exist, but so far I haven't found them


Well, that's exactly why I instantly assume they're incompetent. If I was interviewing and the candidate was fat I'd write them off instantly no matter how impressive their resumé.


----------



## pickledance (Aug 13, 2016)

polonium said:


> Well, that's exactly why I instantly assume they're incompetent. If I was interviewing and the candidate was fat I'd write them off instantly no matter how impressive their resumé.


I agree with this as a fat fuck. You're fat cause you're shitty at prioritizing no matter what haes people say. Whether it's lack of discipline or lack of impulse control a person over 350 can't pretend they are healthy or that "oh I'm fat cause medical reasons" takes a lot more than that to get fat.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 14, 2016)

Can't say there's anybody I actually "hate" in this world. The far-right and fratboy bro types irritate me, but at the same time I've realized most people, even people who believe repulsive things and who act in repulsive ways, are more often than not ignorant rather than malicious. Bitching at them isn't going to make them any better. Nowadays I'm a lot more capable of pulling my head out of my ass. I can be an opinionated or judgmental douchebag but I like to think I have the self awareness to realize what a load of arrogant bullshit that attitude is and how it amounts to nothing in the real world.  I never got anything out of pretending to be better than other people. I got a lot more when I was willing to listen to them.


----------

